# White Pigeon - Help identifying?



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello, this guy (pretty sure he's male) showed up in my backyard and is very tame. I live near a grave yard and am guessing it is a lost release pigeon; he is not tagged however so I am not sure. He's is pretty large, all white, and has feathered feet. Anyone know what breed he might be? I've decided to keep him and also was wondering what breed would make a good playmate for him? Does it have to be a Pigeon? Maybe a Dove? I'm in Orange County, Southern California if anyone knows where I might find a breeder. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Blahster and welcome!

I think that might be a White West Of England Tumbler but am not sure. One of our show pigeon experts will be along to let us know.

Your pigeon should have another pigeon as a friend and not a dove. Though some people have been lucky with doves and pigeons as friends and mates, it is generally not a good idea as the pigeons are so much larger and more aggressive than doves.

I have lots of rescued pigeons looking for homes and am in Lake Forest in South Orange County.

It would be best to try and determine what sex your pigeon is before trying to get a companion. Two males will not likely get along well where two females or a male and female would do fine.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Looks like a white West of England to me. They are real nice birds. Does he have a band? Sometimes the bands are hard to find in all those feathers on their legs.

Margaret


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a very pretty pigeon, reminds me of my Sophie (except for the feet). I guess it is probably best for pigeons to have another pigeon as a companion, but if you only have a single pigeon--like Sophie--you have to make sure and spend plenty of time each day with him/her and the pigeon will be fine and happy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks like a White West of England Tumbler to me too.
If any of you have the book 'The Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds', look for a breed called 'Duchess' I believe. I don't have it right in front of me at the moment, but from memory I think this bird looks similar to it as well. The breed is rare (the picture in the book is in black and white o: I'm guessing not many have them if they couldn't find a recent picture?).

Either way it is beautiful :]
It looks like a male to me, but sometimes just sexing them by looks can be hard.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah ha!
Found the Duchess picture :]
http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/king/dutchess.jpg

And the site/page it was mentioned on:
http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/king/king.htm


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a beauty! Definitely not a wild pigeon.  You are quite lucky that she found you, and she's lucky you're taking her in! A lot of tame pigeons do very well with just a human companion, but it is like a dog, you must spend a lot of time with them or they get lonely.  If you do decide to get a buddy for her, (not sure if it's a her, of course, she's just so pretty) Terry has wonderful pigeons to choose from. Good luck and thanks for taking her in.


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, he is a beauty. Terry, what female breeds bo you have right now? Also would appreciate some tips on caring for him. Do I need to do anything concerning mites? He scratches himself every now and then. Should I clip his wings? Thanks people!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blahster said:


> Thanks, he is a beauty. Terry, what female breeds bo you have right now? Also would appreciate some tips on caring for him. Do I need to do anything concerning mites? He scratches himself every now and then. Should I clip his wings? Thanks people!


Hi Bhlaster,

If you suspect he has mites, you can dust him with Sevin Dust from the garden shop. It will kill the parasites and is safe for the bird. Just take care not to get any of the Sevin Dust in his eyes, nostrils, or mouth, and DO be sure to dust under the wings. He will also probably enjoy a good bath .. a clean cat litter pan sized container with 2-3 inches of water in it. If he can bathe, he will get himself in top shape in no time.

I have quite a few fancy breeds here right now that would be a good mate or companion for your bird. I will have to check and see which I think are females. I would not clip the wings but you should also not allow this bird out to free fly as he is a show breed and not a racing or performing pigeon. He does need a safe area to fly a bit in .. could be your garage, a spare room in your house, or a predator proof aviary that you build.

As to overall care, feeding, and housing, you should find a TON of good information in our Resources section of the Pigeon Daily area.

Terry


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

When is a good time to come out and see what you have? Are any of the females calm and easily handled?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blahster said:


> When is a good time to come out and see what you have? Are any of the females calm and easily handled?


Probably not until the weekend after Thanksgiving. I'm planning to go to the Pagent of Pigeons this Saturday and have to attend a family thing on Sunday. If you are able to go to the Pagent of Pigeons, you will not only enjoy seeing all the different breeds but may find just the perfect bird to be a companion for yours. Since yours is a West of England Tumbler, you could probably easily find another WOE at the show .. just a thought. Yes, some of my rescues are quite calm and easy to work with.

If you can't make the show, then perhaps we can plan something for the following weekend.

Terry


----------

